# Need help cherry-picking Features - AOPK weather to other ROM



## xcowboy (Aug 13, 2012)

Could someone help me out? I would like to add AOKP statusbar weather to BAKED rom. I am complete noob, but I managed to sync with Baked source but I have no idea how/where to cherrypick AOKP weather? Could someone pls guide me thru the rest of the process? Thank you very much.


----------



## imnuts (Jun 9, 2011)

I would learn how cherry-picking works, and how to use git. Then find the commit(s) for what you're looking for, and cherry-pick them, starting with the oldest commit first, then working to the newest if there is more than one commit.


----------



## xcowboy (Aug 13, 2012)

imnuts said:


> I would learn how cherry-picking works, and how to use git.


Thank you for quick answer. And thats exactly what I am trying to do. Any advice how to learn it?


----------



## imnuts (Jun 9, 2011)

Gitref would probably be a good place to start.


----------



## xcowboy (Aug 13, 2012)

imnuts said:


> Gitref would probably be a good place to start.


Well I Tough that process will be easier.. Will look at the site you posted. Thank you


----------

